# Crimestopper paedophile arrested in Fuengirola



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Crimestopper paedophile arrested in Fuengirola



> A 48 year old British paedophile, Dominic Stephen Powell, who was included on the latest Crimestoppers list issued this week to celebrate their five year anniversary, has been arrested in Fuengirola.
> 
> Read more: Crimestopper paedophile arrested in Fuengirola


----------



## gingham (Jun 23, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> Crimestopper paedophile arrested in Fuengirola


That´s great, now as they fly him back if they just open the door and a gentle push.....should do the trick nicely thank you.
g


----------

